# carnolian vs. NWC



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

whats the differance between a carniolan and a NWC?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

NWC is New World Carniolan. They are just Carniolans that have been bred here in North America for a long time. They probably have some small amount of other genetics mixed in and evened out. They are vigorous, productive, healthy bees from my experience. They are from a particular breeding project. They are called that to differentiate from pure Carniolans from Europe.

Carniolans. Good chance they aren't that different from the NWC's. But they might be. These could be recent imports or they could be the same basic stock as the NWC's. Same basic traits.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/NWC.html


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yup i know what a NWC im just wondering if there is a differance between the two?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Plain label Carnis are just the ones that "went to Junior college instead of the big university". All the same basic genetics, but the NWC had some sepcific things they bred for. If they don't say they just aren't officially part of the NWC breeding program. That doesn't mean they are or aren't offspring from those bees.

You just don't know. I've bought "plain" carnis and they were excellent. I'm buying 10 more this Friday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's an explaination:
http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/Program.html 

I am very very happy with NWCs, and hence,
very very very fond of the ground upon which
Sue Cobey walks.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have requeened all my hives with NWC, except the ferals.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Another benefit of Carnolian stocks is their beauty. I find them very beautiful.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Scot

I share the same sentiment. I had the privilege of breeding NWC in CA for 4 years, and they truly are beautiful bees. 

Today my Carniolan breeders are arriving from Tom Glen, and I am really excited about working with these lovely ladies again. 


------------------
If a job is worth doing - Then do it well

[This message has been edited by Rob Mountain (edited April 25, 2004).]


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

How did you manage to get NWC stock from Glenn?? I specifically inquired & all I could manage was a Carnolian or a Smart Carnolian (SMR x Carnolian).


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Naturally Mated NWC Production Queens, reared from Instrumentally Inseminated, Tested, NWC Mother Queens are available from the Queen Producers listed here. Please contact them directly for availability and prices:

Valeri Severson
Strachan Apiaries, Inc.
2522 Tierra Buena Rd.
Yuba City, Ca 95991
Tel. (530) 674-3881
Fax (530) 674-5802
E mail: [email protected] www.strachanbees.com 

Pat Heitkam
Heitkams' Honey Bees
25815 Post Ave
Orland, Ca. 95963
Tel. (530) 865-9562
Fax (530) 865-7839
E mail: [email protected]

Rick Schubert
Bee Happy Apiaries
8307 Quail Canyon Rd.
Vacaville, Ca 95688
Tel. (530) 795-2124
Cell 530-681-0101
Gus Rouse
Kona Queen Hawaii
P.O. Bx 768
Captain Cook, HI 96704
Tel (808) 328-9016
Fax (808) 328-9460
E mail: [email protected] www.konaqueen.com 

Ken Friesen
Friesen Honey Farms
8099 Rd. 29
Glenn, Ca. 95943
Tel. (530) 934-4944
Fax (530)934-8311

David Powell
Powell Apiaries
4140 Country Rd KK
Orland. Ca. 95963
Tel. (530) 865-3346
Fax (530) 865-3043

Leonard Pankratz
CAN-AM Apiaries
450 3rd Ave.
Orland, Ca. 95963
Tel. 1-800-228-2516
E mail: [email protected]

Tom Glenn does not sell NWC.





------------------
If a job is worth doing - Then do it well


----------

